# Some Pics from Texas last year...



## digiwalker (Apr 28, 2008)

Not much for descriptions, just some pics I shot of stuff I found in Comfort, TX!


----------



## reclusa (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice pics.

John


----------



## josh_r (Apr 30, 2008)

very nice coral snake find christian!


----------



## Texas Blonde (May 1, 2008)

Dont we live in an awesome state!  Thanks for sharing.  I have yet to get even a passable pic of a road runner, that male is stellar!


----------

